# Please help!!! Missing MPEG1 Audio codec????



## bernie66

Hi, I have been trying to convert an avi file to a DIVX filr using the DIVX converter however when i try to do this an error message appears saying MPEG1 audio codec missing.

I have posted a screen shot up

Please can anyone help???

Thankyou


----------



## JlCollins005

download klite codec pack


----------



## bernie66

iv done that but it still shows the same message.


----------



## WeatherMan

wtf why post then? theres many other threads you can spam in, eg the Music thread.

Op: Have you tried Reinstalling DivX Convertor?


----------

